# Help Needed on cerwin vega 124 specs



## soundlevel

Hello, does anyone know the specs and enclosure recommendations for a 12" cerwin-vega model vega124 v-flex 2001 made in usa model, Thank you


----------



## Critical Audio

Get ready for the heart-stopping sound of Vega Series Subwoofers. The V-Flex Suspension on the VEGA 124 12" sub allows extra long throw for high output and deep bass extension. High efficiency means more sound for every watt of power you throw at it. The inter-locked Kevlar and hardwood pulp particles that make up the cone make quick response and natural sounding bass a reality. For use in a ported box.
Power Handling: 800W Peak / 400W RMS

Frequency Response: 20-500Hz

Sensitivity: 94dB

Top Mount Depth: 5-5/8"

Voice Coil: 3" hand wound

Ported Box Volume: 2.0 cubic ft.

V-Flex double bump suspensions for maximum cone excursion and minimal lateral movement.

Kev-Lite Cone made of light, yet incredibly durable Kevlar and hardwood pulp particles for high power handling and efficiencty.

Strontium Ferrite Magnet

1-year manufacturer's warranty

Cerwin-Vega Vega 124 12" Sonic Electronix


----------



## soundlevel

Thank you very much for your help


----------

